# Seed Production



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 22, 2008)

I got a small lil clone i flowerd and pollinated. Into week 5 and can see half the seed looks good.
Q will this plant continue making its current seed (other 50%) or do they stop and continue budding?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 22, 2008)

*I guess it depends on how much got pollinated. The bud will continue to grow along with the seeds. :confused2:  *


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 22, 2008)

its more the seed i want. Half the seed pods are still small and not split open and ive noticed more veg and flower growth


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 22, 2008)

*Well just let her go and she'll produce some seed for ya. :hubba:  How long ya got left flowering her? *


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 22, 2008)

3 weeks, i wanted to just wait as long as possible for all seeds to mature, then harvest. 
This clone is only 8 inchs, with about 30 seed pods.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 22, 2008)

*Let her finish up. If your not growing her for the bud and just seed let her go the full distance and maybe even an extra week.   Be sure you keep an eye on the seeds as sometimes they will pop out of the pods. :hubba: *


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 22, 2008)

Thx for the quick replys this morn TBG.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 23, 2008)

*Your welcome CC. :aok: *


----------



## CasualGrower (Oct 23, 2008)

WOW an 8 inch clone seeded... Gratz on yer babies ),... Hope their girls 8)


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 23, 2008)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> WOW an 8 inch clone seeded... Gratz on yer babies ),... Hope their girls 8)


loooooong story....8 inch seems fine to produce a handful of seeds. Which is all i want


----------

